# My church is having a woman preach next Sunday.



## Jonathan95 (Feb 25, 2018)

I am in a real pickle here. I ended up in a conversation after today’s service about how I believe that it’s wrong to go against the Scriptures and let a woman preach on the Lord’s day. My pastor says that it’s only wrong for a woman to teach authoritatively to men but that she is under the elders’ authority when she preaches.

Another guy I talked with told me that because women were allowed to prophesy in church, Paul couldn’t have meant that all women were required to remain silent in church regardless of circumstance.

I didn’t know what to say. I’m very confused on this subject. Can any of you offer assistance to me please?

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear of your dilemma. What denominational church is this?

Did your elders use the term 'preach' in regards to what she will be doing? If so, they need to take out their scriptures again as I believe they have missed the passages about elders, being men.

As well, the fact that men will be sitting at her feet says much. The pulpit itself is an authoritative position.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## Jonathan95 (Feb 25, 2018)

Scott Bushey said:


> I'm sorry to hear of your dilemma. What denominational church is this?
> 
> Did your elders use the term 'preach' in regards to what she will be doing? If so, they need to take out their scriptures again as I believe they have missed the passages about elders, being men.
> 
> As well, the fact that men will be sitting at her feet says much. The pulpit itself is an authoritative position.



My church is Non-denominational.

My pastors say that women cannot be elders.
But they say that women can preach for the reasons mentioned above.


----------



## Edward (Feb 25, 2018)

Probably time to start working on the logistics of getting to the OPC church in North Andover or Ipswich. Even any of the PCA churches should be a better bet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonathan95 (Feb 25, 2018)

Edward said:


> Probably time to start working on the logistics of getting to the OPC church in North Andover or Ipswich. Even any of the PCA churches should be a better bet.



I mean if I had a car sure


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 25, 2018)

As far as the immediate, if you attend at all, I would walk out and sit in the lobby till she's done. If you have a family, take them out with you.

Reactions: Like 7 | Amen 1


----------



## TheOldCourse (Feb 25, 2018)

Jonathan95 said:


> I mean if I had a car sure



I'm sure you can find someone in one of those congregations who lives near you and would be willing to give you a ride. I've seen it often and provided rides myself on occasion. Contact the pastors and see if they can point you in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonathan95 (Feb 25, 2018)

TheOldCourse said:


> I'm sure you can find someone in one of those congregations who lives near you and would be willing to give you a ride. I've seen it often and provided rides myself on occasion. Contact the pastors and see if they can point you in the right direction.



Yea that’s a good idea.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 25, 2018)

It would probably be wise to try to go somewhere else next week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 25, 2018)

I agree with Chris’ advice on the day she speaks to the congregation . She’s not preaching because before God she’s not allowed to preach, so she’s basically blaspheming God. I wouldn’t want to be in the same room with her as she does that


----------



## Edward (Feb 25, 2018)

I remembered that as an issue, which is one reason I suggested an early start on logistics rather than the usual 'head to .... next Sunday'. 



Jonathan95 said:


> I mean if I had a car sure


----------



## Tom Hart (Feb 25, 2018)

You could walk out of the service, as some have suggested. I wonder how they might respond to that, though. I don't know the church, but some might make things very uncomfortable if you oppose them.

Be praying for the elders and pastor.

In any case, it is probably best to look for another church, one that does not seek to compromise with culture.


----------



## Von (Feb 26, 2018)

OPC'n said:


> She’s not preaching because before God she’s not allowed to preach, so she’s basically blaspheming God.


This is a powerful statement. Thanks for that.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 26, 2018)

In light of this saddening post - here are a few reasons Jeremiah Burroughs gives about the importance of true worship over idolatry considering Lev. 10:3:
Observation 1. There must be nothing in God’s worship, but what he has commanded.
Observation 6. Those ministers that enter into public places have need of the fear of God.
Observation 9. God is very quick with some in the way of judgment.
Observation 11. The Lord is terrible out of his holy places.
Observation 12. God’s judgments are often suitable to men’s sins.
Observation 13. We should take heed of bringing strange fire to God’s service.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## TylerRay (Feb 26, 2018)

Jonathan95 said:


> Yea that’s a good idea.


Here's the website for the RPCNA in Cambridge. I'd advise calling and seeing if anyone lives nearby and can pick you up.
http://www.reformedprescambridge.com/

You're in my prayers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silas22 (Feb 26, 2018)

I would definitely not attend that Sunday. Find yourself a confessionally sound church.


----------



## Dachaser (Feb 26, 2018)

Jonathan95 said:


> I am in a real pickle here. I ended up in a conversation after today’s service about how I believe that it’s wrong to go against the Scriptures and let a woman preach on the Lord’s day. My pastor says that it’s only wrong for a woman to teach authoritatively to men but that she is under the elders’ authority when she preaches.
> 
> Another guy I talked with told me that because women were allowed to prophesy in church, Paul couldn’t have meant that all women were required to remain silent in church regardless of circumstance.
> 
> I didn’t know what to say. I’m very confused on this subject. Can any of you offer assistance to me please?


Confessing Baptist and most other Baptists would see that only a duly ordained/authorized party shall preach from the pulpit, and that would be only men.


----------



## lynnie (Feb 26, 2018)

I am so sorry. These situations are very hard. It is like an emotional blow when the elders permit such things.

I think that you will find that there are even bigger concerns than the fact that the preacher is a woman. Generally in a case like this, the actual content of what she says is "off" in significant areas, most likely in the direction of Joyce Meyer or something modern and funky charismatic (and I am a continuationist). If she has sermons online, or a website or FB page, you could take a quick look to see if anything jumps out.

The only possible exceptions I know of are a couple evangelical Lutheran assistant pastors who stick to the Lutheran liturgy and the pastor is a man. I say possible due to my limited acquaitance with them. But most of the time there are doctrinal errors in addition to the gender subject.


----------



## beloved7 (Feb 26, 2018)

We all know what 1 Timothy 2:12 says; I truly am sorry that you are going through this. If it were my church, I would be heart broken. Make sure that the elders know how you feel, stand for biblical truth always.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josh Williamson (Feb 27, 2018)

I feel your pain mate. My home church decided to allow a woman to preach about six months ago. The decision they made split the church leadership and caused no end of trouble in the congregation (we are still feeling the impact). 

My response on the night was to walk out, and then to lodge a formal complaint with the church leadership. At a leadership level they've decided it won't happen again. 

Praying for you mate.


----------



## jambo (Feb 27, 2018)

I would not show discourtesy by walking out but I just would not attend. I would however inform the leadership as to why you will not be there. The idea that the speaker is there because the elders invited her and she is under their authority is just nonsense and an attempt to try and justify herself. Just because elders give their permission does not mean they are right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dachaser (Feb 27, 2018)

jambo said:


> I would not show discourtesy by walking out but I just would not attend. I would however inform the leadership as to why you will not be there. The idea that the speaker is there because the elders invited her and she is under their authority is just nonsense and an attempt to try and justify herself. Just because elders give their permission does not mean they are right.


Pastors and Elders authority cannot be used to override the authority of the scriptures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RBachman (Feb 27, 2018)

I would recommend against making a scene. Most of us, as churchmen, have sworn an oath to uphold the peace and unity of our local church (your mileage may vary). Grandstanding, when you know it is coming, is not in keeping with such an oath. I would certainly pop up and exit if I were surprised by this. 

The recommendations to not come, tell your elders why, and seek another church - all seem sound and respectful to me. Such a thing should not be viewed as a minor whoops (Latin, look it up) it is a clear statement of intent to apostatize. Even if the elders later apologized, made a show of repentance, etc., I would not believe it. 

Jonathan, 1Cor10:13-14 sems applicable, so I will pray for you this week to find a way of escaping to a God-honoring, Scripture-obedient church.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dachaser (Feb 28, 2018)

RBachman said:


> I would recommend against making a scene. Most of us, as churchmen, have sworn an oath to uphold the peace and unity of our local church (your mileage may vary). Grandstanding, when you know it is coming, is not in keeping with such an oath. I would certainly pop up and exit if I were surprised by this.
> 
> The recommendations to not come, tell your elders why, and seek another church - all seem sound and respectful to me. Such a thing should not be viewed as a minor whoops (Latin, look it up) it is a clear statement of intent to apostatize. Even if the elders later apologized, made a show of repentance, etc., I would not believe it.
> 
> Jonathan, 1Cor10:13-14 sems applicable, so I will pray for you this week to find a way of escaping to a God-honoring, Scripture-obedient church.


If one is really offended by having a woman allowed to preach in the pulpit, should be allowed to not attend, and communicate displeasure to their elders.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 28, 2018)

One time, I walked out of a service with my family. It was in response to something unexpected that I not only felt was inappropriate but might be harmful to my kids. I hated having to do that, and hoped no one thought anything of it. I had no desire to make or scene or a statement by walking out. There are better ways to communicate concerns.

If you don't plan to listen to the sermon, its best not to attend at all. Be glad your church gave notice in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

